

Yaar: The Pirate Bay fires its Video Bay cannon at YouTube - vaksel
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/06/29/yaar-the-pirate-bay-fires-its-video-bay-cannon-at-youtube/

======
jpeterson
This reminds me of a Hindi joke:

Q: What does the Indian pirate say?

A: Yaarrr !!!

